# c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\config\machine.config__Parser returned



## jperry4409 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been getting this error every time i start up my laptop:

Error parsing c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\config\machine.config
Parser returned error 0xC00CE556

I followed the instructions provided by Microsoft to the letter at the following link:

http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2008/08/01/8803442.aspx

When I try to install Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 (original)it fails, I have attached the Error Log:

[01/05/10,01:44:59] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package': [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package'. MSI returned error code 1603
[01/05/10,03:43:02] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package': [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package'. MSI returned error code 1603
[01/05/10,04:24:43] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package': [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package'. MSI returned error code 1603
[01/05/10,04:25:37] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package' is not installed.
[01/05/10,16:04:18] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package': [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package'. MSI returned error code 1603
[01/05/10,16:04:42] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package' is not installed.

I believe my OS (Vista SP2) is about to crash as Windows Explorer is beginning to not respond, booting is becoming very slow, and programs are starting to lag. Also, I believe these errors may have somehow crept into my Western Digital 1TB drive causing corruption. I'm hoping that by correcting I can possibly save the drive which remains readable but is unable to receive new files or drop new files to the desktop with the exception of very small files less than 2MB. However, that is not the issue to address in this thread. 

System restore is no help because the update has been trying to install everyday and has subsequently deleted restore points more than five days ago. 

Please help as I have nearly googled myself to death trying to solve these problems. :upset:


----------

